
A mechanism for calculating your trust of an individual - aliswe
This is an idea that&#x27;s been on my mind for a couple of years.<p>Something reminiscent of PageRank, but for individuals, as in propagating trust. I trust B, and B trusts C, and as such, C is trustworthy to some extent.<p>There are several aspects of trust, I guess. Like accountability, correctness of memory, moral character (could be deterred by some forms of law violations?) ... dunno if that is relevant, though. Maybe only the intuitive meaning of &quot;trust&quot; is enough.<p>There is no universal trust, all goes back to you trusting &quot;seed individuals&quot;, that in turn trust other people.<p>Maybe a scale of 0-11 will determine your trust of an individual, so that you can get &quot;circles&quot; of trusted individuals. Maybe you need negative trust, or maybe that is what 0 is for, effectively shutting down that individual in your trust graph.<p>But, other individuals may not trust the one who is zero-ing that individual, and may trust him.<p>If implemented as an app, to verify that you are a trusted individual in whatever context (maybe when starting a company), you bring up your app, and it shows a QR-code.<p>You scan it with your app and your trust of that individual is calculated.<p>Maybe this whole concept is defeated by counterfeiting? Just screenshotting that QR-code makes you copy that individual ... But then again, copying someones ID is just as problematic.<p>Any thoughts?
======
qubex
First of all, one should define what one intends by “trust”. The best
definition I have ever come across is that A ‘trusts’ B if B can hurt A but A
feels safe disregarding this prospect.

~~~
aliswe
Well, this mechanism could be used by governments, for example "Should we let
this individual create an LLC within our legislation" or by some village-like
communities as in "Is this individual safe to let live here".

As in both comprises the fact that letting B possibly hurting A (being the
community, or an individual, or the government) by letting him to X.

